# Anyone tried - Lp299v - Lactobacillus Plantarum



## veryrednow (Sep 30, 2003)

Whilst at a Champneys health spa the other day I asked the nurtrionalist for some advice with the IBS-D. She suggested I try Lp299v - Lactobacillus Plantarum supplied by a company called quest.So I came home got on the net and ordered some. they arrived today and i intend to take them from tonight.Just wondered if anyone had heard of this stuff.Link to a web page about Lp299v - Lactobacillus Plantarumhttp://www.questhealthlibrary.com/other_su...illus_plantarum


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like a probiotic.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Let us know how you do with this! Some of these probiotics are VERY useful to us.







Have a great weekend!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## veryrednow (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok here goes, probably about to ruin it by saying something, but im not sure what is actually helping as stupidly ive started using 3 different things in the last few weeks.First i was given amitriptyline about two weeks ago, taken 25mg every night so far.second i started taking 1 calcium tablet 3 times a day about a week ago.Third i started taking Lp299v a couple of days ago.I think its the calcium giving the best results as for 4 days now i have had no D! yipee! best not get to excited though as im sure it will return at some point soon!As for the Lp299v the lady that advised me on it said that it is being talked about alot within medical profession at the moment because of its sucsess in helping gastro problems including IBS.It is a probiotic and when she told me this i said i had tried the yakult drinks and other brands of probiotic supplements with no effect except worse D. she said the sugar content is high in them and that would not help the D. Lp299v contains nothing other than the probiotic and should be of use.just have to wait and see, the write up n the link on first post looks promising though.


----------

